# sentakia (?)



## japanilainen

Just a short question: 

I often hear this word "sentakia" on TV but couldn't look the word up in the dictionary. What is the word and what does this mean?

My transcription:

... semmonen tunnen mulla on että sentakia oikesta minä haluaisin niin istua tuolla kestä ...

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Sen takia_ is two words. You could also say _sen tähden_ or _sen vuoksi_, but they are not so common in spoken Finnish. In most cases _because of that_ is a good translation. In other words, _sen takia_ indicates the reason for something. In formal style _sen takia_ is often avoided and other expressions are usually used instead. Examples:

_Satoi, ja sen takia kastuimme. _(It was raining and we got wet because of that.)
_Juna oli myöhässä kaksi tuntia, ja sen takia myöhästyimme kutsuilta._(The train was delayed two hours and because of that we were late for the party.)

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you very much for your thorough explanations and examples


----------



## JukkaT

And other good translation would be "therefore".


----------

